# Daemoness Cimmerian 7: Faded Fire Red w/ inlay AROUND neck



## Xifter (Aug 31, 2011)

Now that I have enough pics to show where the build is heading, I finally put up a post on my build.

The build is a Daemoness Cimmerian 7 string with contemporary carve option:

Korina Body (Going to be Painted Black and will burst on the edges of the quilted maple top... think the back of Nolly's guitar for reference)
Quilted Maple Top (Faded Fire Red Color Burst) 
3-piece Birdseye Maple Neck (Faded Fire Red Color)
Ebony Fretboard with Black Binding (tiny square markers on binding)

Hardware:
Black Hipshot (Locking)Tuners and Bridge
Black Open Coil Bareknuckle Calibrated Cold Sweat Set

Inlay is going to be a Daemoness Style Mideival Cross with 4:13 engraved within it. There is going to be a chain portion to the inlay that attaches to the top of the cross and goes AROUND the back side of the neck and then connects again to the other top half of the cross inlay in the front. Essentially, the guitar itself is Wearing the cross around its ... 'neck' 

I will post up the inlay concept once Dylan gets that to me. He has been great to work with throughout this process.


Here is the color I am going for... note llighting totally changes how the color is seen 










Here is the maply goodness:






Here is the neck timber:








.
.
.
.
.
Body with maple cap:











First application of dye to help produce nice quilty contrast after being sanded back...you'll see what I mean below 













Neck with paint 










Headstock:












Hanging Full Body Shot: The Paint is waiting to be sanded back to give the contrast necessary for my quilt to really have nice contrast once the red is applied:












Here is the sanded back body:











Here is a coat of paint  Starting to shape up now!











Full on shot with current progress:








I will post more shortly when I get more.. I have a few more pics lying around I need to dig up.


----------



## SirMyghin (Aug 31, 2011)

I can't wait to see this inlay.


----------



## Vicissitude27 (Aug 31, 2011)

SirMyghin said:


> I can't wait to see this inlay.



This x1000. 

Loving the way the neck turned out also. I will be following this thread very, very closely.


----------



## Hyliannightmares (Aug 31, 2011)

already looks great


----------



## Xifter (Aug 31, 2011)

Hyliannightmares said:


> already looks great


 
I am definitely thinking so as well


----------



## MF_Kitten (Aug 31, 2011)

that colour scheme is EXACTLY like what i want some day! i love it!

also, i want the same thing, but in purple, as well


----------



## kruneh (Aug 31, 2011)

That is HOT, love the colour!


----------



## JaeSwift (Aug 31, 2011)

I normally hate red but that is fucking hawt. Kinda made me wish you left the scooped bevels in natural quilt with the rest being red though.


----------



## Xifter (Aug 31, 2011)

JaeSwift said:


> I normally hate red but that is fucking hawt. Kinda made me wish you left the scooped bevels in natural quilt with the rest being red though.


 
You know I thought of that as well! But, for my tastes and the fact that Dyl does an amazingly mirror'esk black... it tilted the tide for me and I ultimately went with black


----------



## jbcrazy (Aug 31, 2011)

Fuggin sweet....


----------



## Lewk (Aug 31, 2011)

saw this on FB, that colour is fucken rad


----------



## Saber_777 (Aug 31, 2011)

I'm going to trry that! 

Thanks for the idea, its a good one


----------



## Xifter (Aug 31, 2011)

All_Shall_Rot said:


> I'm going to trry that!
> 
> Thanks for the idea, its a good one



Hey now you!  Don't be stealin' my ideas now!  Haha!


----------



## Saber_777 (Aug 31, 2011)

Xifter said:


> Hey now you!  Don't be stealin' my ideas now!  Haha!


 

 


I just got a GREAT idea. I just hope it will work.  Now we see who steals ideas.


----------



## Xifter (Aug 31, 2011)

All_Shall_Rot said:


> I just got a GREAT idea. I just hope it will work.  Now we see who steals ideas.



Touche! Just to be clear, I was only ribbing at All Shall Rot in case future thread readers forget to turn on their sarcasm meters hehe... I am assuming he is ribbing me back as well.  Reading internet sarcasm can be a tricky thing though so no worries haha


----------



## Saber_777 (Aug 31, 2011)

Xifter said:


> Touche! Just to be clear, I was only ribbing at All Shall Rot in case future thread readers forget to turn on their sarcasm meters hehe... I am assuming he is ribbing me back as well.  Reading internet sarcasm can be a tricky thing though so no worries haha


 

I'm not being sarcastic.......  (I am) Its an amazing body, I hope to see more soon. I am about to send you a PM for idea collection fees.


----------



## narad (Aug 31, 2011)

Nice! I was just playing around with really similar specs the other day. Maybe too idealistic photoshoppy colors:


----------



## Hollowway (Sep 1, 2011)

That looks incredible. Now am I understanding this correct that you are doing a black burst over the red? Because if so, I vote you don't burst it - I'm worried it will take away from that cool red in the beveled areas.


----------



## Xifter (Sep 1, 2011)

narad said:


> Nice! I was just playing around with really similar specs the other day. Maybe too idealistic photoshoppy colors:



Just so everyone is clear the above picture is not my guitar but a photoshopped Version of Nollys guitar using a color close to the red I am using.

That is just mean to play with my emotions like that! Nicely played good sir


----------



## clockworksam (Sep 1, 2011)

What an awesome project, I bet you cant wait to hear what she sounds like!


----------



## JPMike (Sep 1, 2011)

This will be absolutely stunning!!! One day, I might get a Daemoness too.

Gratz on this amazing piece!!


----------



## narad (Sep 1, 2011)

Xifter said:


> That is just mean to play with my emotions like that! Nicely played good sir



Ha, sorry for the false alarm! Really glad you went with these specs because it's always good to see how these ideas pan out - even if we're not doing exactly the same type of red / burst / underlying stain. 

As soon as my Atlantean 7 sells...Atlantean 8!


----------



## atticmike (Sep 1, 2011)

nice man 

has some similarities to my limited JPX


----------



## IamSatai (Sep 3, 2011)

Anyone else see an evil demon face in between the two pickups on Nolly's guitar? Cannot wait to see how this turns out, looks great so far. Really interested to see this inlay around neck also.


----------



## Xifter (Sep 6, 2011)

Here are a few updates I recieved courtesy of Nolly who happened to be by the shop this morning. Much appreciated Nolly. 


Headstock with chromo logo















A full shot with body/headstock






Cont...


----------



## Xifter (Sep 6, 2011)

Dyl getting ready to put the clear coat down... I think...  



















I call this the money shot for me... I think it looks stunning so far.


----------



## Winspear (Sep 6, 2011)

Hands down the nicest finish I've ever seen. Congrats!


----------



## Lewk (Sep 6, 2011)

Yea, that finish really is something. Bet you're really excited


----------



## SamSam (Sep 6, 2011)

Fuck that's nice. Can't wait to see shots of mine!


----------



## Underworld (Sep 6, 2011)

THAT ASS!! Eerr I mean FINISH!!!


----------



## Xifter (Sep 6, 2011)

Lewk said:


> Yea, that finish really is something. Bet you're really excited


 
I can guarantee you that I am 



EtherealEntity said:


> Hands down the nicest finish I've ever seen. Congrats!


 
Thanks - Is it bad that I feel like it is Christmas just to see some pictures of my guitar?


----------



## scherzo1928 (Sep 6, 2011)

Should wear a mask for that.

Perhaps that's how he comes up with his amazing inlays and paintings...


----------



## 7 Strings of Hate (Sep 6, 2011)

Lookin hot dude. I love the red


----------



## idunno (Sep 6, 2011)

scherzo1928 said:


> Should wear a mask for that.
> 
> Perhaps that's how he comes up with his amazing inlays and paintings...


 

That big metal grate is sucking all the fumes and overspray away. He may also be using waterbourne laquer or the like, which is not harmful. Or hes getting what my boss calls "A freebie" haha


----------



## Xifter (Sep 6, 2011)

idunno said:


> That big metal grate is sucking all the fumes and overspray away. He may also be using waterbourne laquer or the like, which is not harmful. Or hes getting what my boss calls "A freebie" haha



Dyl or Nolly can correct me, but I believe it is waterbourne so no worries


----------



## kmanick (Sep 6, 2011)

holy crap that is going to be one killer guitar.
I am officially jealous


----------



## s_k_mullins (Sep 6, 2011)

This is going to be sick! Can't wait to see a finished product!


----------



## guy in latvia (Sep 7, 2011)

wow, looks incredible! keep us updated!


----------



## WillDfx (Sep 7, 2011)

Feck, I cannot wait til Dylan starts my build. His work is just out of this world man, and yours is one of the best yet!


----------



## -Nolly- (Sep 7, 2011)

Xifter said:


> Dyl or Nolly can correct me, but I believe it is waterbourne so no worries



Yeah, the booth is for water-based spraying only


----------



## Speculum Speculorum (Sep 7, 2011)

Good heavens that is gorgeous. I tell you what. Every Daemoness guitar I see is just better and better!


----------



## RobZero (Sep 7, 2011)

want.


----------



## Xifter (Sep 7, 2011)

-Nolly- said:


> Yeah, the booth is for water-based spraying only


Thanks for clarifying Adam. Also, thanks for sending me the beautiful pics as well bro.


----------



## msalazar (Sep 8, 2011)

Damn!!! That's pure sex!


----------



## samincolour (Sep 8, 2011)

Incredible!!


----------



## Xifter (Sep 9, 2011)

In Nolly's own words... Booyah!

Says it looks incredible in person and honestly, what Nolly says, I tend to agree with 100%.

Here it is after the first clear coat application has dried.








Headstock


----------



## Speculum Speculorum (Sep 9, 2011)

Damn... that's a red guitar I could be very happy with.


----------



## wlfers (Sep 9, 2011)

want.. so.. bad.


----------



## Jzbass25 (Sep 12, 2011)

This isn't fair man, I'm too innocent to be exposed to this hardcore guitar porn!! lol


----------



## demonx (Sep 13, 2011)

That's one damn sexy guitar!


----------



## shanejohnson02 (Sep 13, 2011)

Finish is great, but I'm *really* on edge to see this inlay!


----------



## orakle (Sep 17, 2011)

this should be rated as mature content


----------



## Bouillestfu (Sep 17, 2011)

I'm sorry but as everyone is looking at finish I'm gasing on headstock. That thing is more epic then if Jesus rode a Tyranasaurrus Rex weilding light sabers!


----------



## sibanez29 (Sep 17, 2011)

Bouillestfu said:


> That thing is more epic then if Jesus rode a Tyranasaurrus Rex weilding light sabers!


 
Would Jesus weild the lightsabers or the T-rex? Cuz those stubby arms aren't very useful......


----------



## munizfire (Sep 17, 2011)

fap fap fap fap


----------



## Alberto7 (Sep 17, 2011)

Looks extremely beautiful so far. I can't wait to see the inlay!

And, as I usually say, any Daemoness build-thread is a thread worth subscribing to. So I did.


----------



## eddiewarlock (Sep 19, 2011)

Lovely guitar


----------



## AxeHappy (Sep 19, 2011)

Quilted Red is my favourite top for a guitar. 

This is pure fucking sex.


----------



## Xifter (Sep 22, 2011)

Uploading some new pics today guys... Burst is complete! It looks incredible.


----------



## Xifter (Sep 22, 2011)

When I got these new pics... I was like...











Back of Neck







Body with Burst completed







Headstock







On to some bad news update.... regarding the inlay that was supposed to go wrapping around the back side of the neck...

After consulting multiple top luthiers, Dylan found that he would be unable to do an inlay that went all the way around the backside of the neck and onto the fretboard. The reason is that with the wood contracting and expanding carving slots into the neck for inlay to be placed would lead to neck to not be stable over time. It would get to where while sliding your hand up and down the neck you would even feel the inlay after a while which is bad on both fronts-playability and sturdiness over time. 

So, we opted not to go that route. I have to say, the color and overall appeal of the guitar is beyond my expectation already.

Wait until you guys see the inlay  I am holding onto that info for now as we are making some tweaks to the initial concept design Dylan sent me. Hang tight all


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Sep 22, 2011)

If I was in the UK I would totally get an epic super metal V from Dylan.


----------



## TimSE (Sep 22, 2011)

That is a fantastic colour


----------



## guy in latvia (Sep 22, 2011)

so fucking hot!


----------



## Nile (Sep 22, 2011)

That is something fucking BEAUTIFUL dude.


----------



## demonx (Sep 22, 2011)

Very VERY nice guitar... Absolutely beautiful


----------



## technomancer (Sep 23, 2011)

That is looking awesome


----------



## narad (Sep 23, 2011)

Possibly my favorite one so far!


----------



## JPMike (Sep 23, 2011)

This is Unreal!!


----------



## Xifter (Oct 17, 2011)

So I was inquiring about the progress of my build today because...well... I am an impatient SOB  and more specifically was asking Dylan if my guitar was coming up soon for the inlaying and he replied with:

"Were you talking about this inlay?"


----------



## joaocunha (Oct 17, 2011)

Xifter said:


> So I was inquiring about the progress of my build today because...well... I am an impatient SOB  and more specifically was asking Dylan if my guitar was coming up soon for the inlaying and he replied with:
> 
> "Where you talking about this inlay?"



That's looking SO badass that even I do not understand what is written, it is still badass.


----------



## BlackMastodon (Oct 17, 2011)

^ "I can do all things through Christ who strengthens me."


----------



## WishIwasfinnish (Oct 17, 2011)

YEEESSSSS! looks so good. can't wait for mine now!


----------



## noob_pwn (Oct 17, 2011)

WOW


----------



## Khoi (Oct 18, 2011)

every single Daemoness build absolutely blows my mind. So beautiful


----------



## SirMyghin (Oct 18, 2011)

That inlay is fantastic!


----------



## Hollowway (Oct 18, 2011)

I don't know if you are particularly religious, Xifter, but whenever I see a Daemoness with any sort of Christian stuff on it I think old school good vs evil, exorcism, etc. I totally love how he brings that stuff to his builds. So totally metal.


----------



## sibanez29 (Oct 18, 2011)

SAAWEEEEEEEEEEEEET!


----------



## Isan (Oct 18, 2011)

I will have to make a trip to ATX to see this mofo


----------



## -Nolly- (Oct 18, 2011)

I only had my shitty phone camera while I was at the workshop earlier, but I wanted to try and capture how weirdly luminescent the inlay is in person:


----------



## Xifter (Oct 18, 2011)

Hey thanks for the pic Adam.. I love how luminescent the cross is! Dylan really came through on this and it looks astanoshing...


----------



## SilenceIsACrime (Oct 18, 2011)

It's brighter than Bulb's bulbs!

(Say "Bulb's bulbs" out loud - I guarantee you you will be amused)


----------



## Xifter (Oct 18, 2011)

SilenceIsACrime said:


> It's brighter than Bulb's bulbs!
> 
> (Say "Bulb's bulbs" out loud - I guarantee you you will be amused)


 
I do not know if I would say that it is all that brighter than Bulb's though it may be. But, the light wasn't hitting his guitar in that picture as much as it was on mine from what I can tell.


----------



## Off_The_Heezay (Oct 18, 2011)

Philippeans 4:13?


----------



## thatguy87 (Oct 18, 2011)

Ace guitar mate. I'm happy to see I'm not completely surrounded by atheists in the metal world as I originally thought. Nothing against them, just saying. Anyway, that is one amazing guitar and I hope to get one myself one of these days...


----------



## danieluber1337 (Oct 18, 2011)

thatguy87 said:


> Ace guitar mate. I'm happy to see I'm not completely surrounded by atheists in the metal world as I originally thought. Nothing against them, just saying. Anyway, that is one amazing guitar and I hope to get one myself one of these days...



Yep. Nice to see that some big people have faith  Rob from Chimaira, one of the guitarists from Born of Osiris...

SEXAY guitar!


----------



## Xifter (Oct 18, 2011)

Off_The_Heezay said:


> Philippeans 4:13?



That it is! 



thatguy87 said:


> Ace guitar mate. I'm happy to see I'm not completely surrounded by atheists in the metal world as I originally thought. Nothing against them, just saying. Anyway, that is one amazing guitar and I hope to get one myself one of these days...



Thank you for the kind words regarding the guitar. Though I have yet to play it, I can say that if/when you do make your purchase through Dylan at Daemoness that you can definitely expect world class customer service on top of an amazingly beautiful instrument. I know through Nolly and Misha who vouch for the quality of the guitar that I won't be disappointed and YES ! I have high expectations! 



danieluber1337 said:


> Yep. Nice to see that some big people have faith  Rob from Chimaira, one of the guitarists from Born of Osiris...
> 
> SEXAY guitar!



Religion is a touchy subject for many people, so I hope that we do not derail the purpose of this thread by bringing it up. I want the point of this thread to be a walkthrough of the progress and experience of the making of my first custom guitar as well as give more insight into what others can expect from a Daemoness guitar. That said - Thanks for sharing that info. I was unaware.


----------



## BlackMastodon (Oct 19, 2011)

Xifter said:


> Religion is a touchy subject for many people, so I hope that we do not derail the purpose of this thread by bringing it up. I want the point of this thread to be a walkthrough of the progress and experience of the making of my first custom guitar as well as give more insight into what others can expect from a Daemoness guitar. That said - Thanks for sharing that info. I was unaware.


Definitely agree. I'm not a Christian but I can appreciate some damn good art when I see it, and that is what your guitar is.


----------



## orakle (Oct 19, 2011)

HOLY FUCK ?????? 

wait that's an understatement -.-'




edit : noticed funny wordplay right there


----------



## Rook (Oct 20, 2011)

Wow, that inlay is something else! Seriously, so classy, so clean.


That colour as well.... Daemoness GAS.


----------



## Xifter (Dec 5, 2011)

Pics INC!!!!!!

































I can't wait to get it in my hands

BTW - The top switch is the petrucci toggle and the bottom switch is actually a button for my Buckethead and tom morello killswitch action


----------



## Xifter (Dec 5, 2011)

MOAR? 

























The action on this thing is going to be pretty


----------



## Khoi (Dec 5, 2011)

sweet 6 lbs 8 oz baby Jesus....


----------



## SamSam (Dec 5, 2011)

Epic dude 

mine will be done in a day or so!!!


----------



## Xifter (Dec 5, 2011)

SamSam said:


> Epic dude
> 
> mine will be done in a day or so!!!


 Congrats man


----------



## motomoto (Dec 5, 2011)

So much jealous





So much hate 








So much win


----------



## Xifter (Dec 5, 2011)

NGD thread : 

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/se...killswitch-korina-maple-body.html#post2770055


More pics on Daemoness's facebook page as well. Not just my guitar but others in progress as well. If you haven't checked them out you really should!


----------

